# What Ever Happened to World's Fairs?



## hauntedtexan (Feb 6, 2017)

When did world fairs die? Why did they end and where was the last one? Did you ever attend one?


----------



## Lon (Feb 6, 2017)

I attended the 1940 World's Fair as a six year old. Don't remember much except the big dome and pyramid.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2017)

I went to Montreal in 67.

IMO things like Worlds Fairs and the Olympics are just too heavy a financial burden for countries and communities in today's world.  I think that with today's communication technology we should be able to hold virtual events at world class venues around the globe simultaneously that would allow countries, corporations and athletes to showcase achievements without building a small city every few years.


----------



## jujube (Feb 7, 2017)

We went to the 1982 World's Fair in Knoxville.  The theme that year was "energy" and the displays were pretty boring, frankly.  I mean, if you've seen nine working models of a hydroelectric plant, you've seen them all.  

The most interesting pavilions that year were the Japanese and Chinese ones.  The Japanese were heavy on robots that year and had one that would write your name in English and Japanese.  The Chinese just pretty much glossed over the technology and went directly to the shopping.  

The food was good and the kids wanted to spend most of the day at some kind of water feature.  It was really hot.  

Last year's was in Turkey, the 2017 Expo is in Kazakhstan and the next one will be in 2020 in Dubai.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 7, 2017)

One in Chicago and one in NY city.  Both interesting/educational.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 7, 2017)

*I went to one in New York City when I was young.  I do not remember the year, but had to be the 60's.  I do remember that at that fair they introduced the Small World attraction that is now at Disney.*


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 28, 2017)

I also attended the 1964-65 World's Fair in Flushing Meadows, NY as part of a class trip.  Walt Disney supposedly copied parts of it such as the "International Village," incorporating such into his Epcot Center in Florida's Disney World.  Disney's "Small World" ride at Disney World originally ran at the NYC World's Fair.  It was considered amazing technology in the earlier 1960's.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 11, 2017)

I went to the New York one, too.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 11, 2017)

New York in 1939/40 and again in 1964/65.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 19, 2017)

Admission to the Fair part was always inexpensive. I'm not sure if it was the 1940 or 1964 NYC Fair, that they got rid of the 'Midway'. The Midway was where they had hosts of nude dancers (M & F), clubs, bars, games of chance, all manners and kinds of adult entertainment.  The admission to the Midway was not inexpensive. This is where they made the money to fund the science exhibits, like steam engines, etc.; and to make a hefty profit. I'm not sure which of the NYC Fairs thought the Midway wasn't suited for a wholesome fair, and got rid of it. And thus, lost their profit making ability. Without a Midway, NYC lost reportedly over $1 billion on the 1964 Fair and upgrades to infrastructure. (That's $7,800,000,000.00 in today's money.) The following Expositions were enormous money pits, and that's why they shrunk in size, and importance. Expo '67  was the best attended, and cost the least; but still left Canada with a $210,000,000.00 tab. ( $1.4 billion today).


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 19, 2017)

Slightly off topic, but our NY State fair is only an hour or so away, have always meant to go.  If for no other reason than to try SOME bad for me fair food.  Which means deep fried something or other.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 19, 2017)

About the 64 NYC Fair. I had a buddy, who worked at the Pepsi Pavilion, which became the Small World  Attraction in Disney World. My buddy's job was to put people on the little boats. Then the boats would float away 17.6 seconds later. He had those few seconds to fill a boatload. Then boat the was leaving. People were dawdling about which seat they wanted, etc. His job was to "shove" them in a seat and to fill that boat. No boat was supposed to leave with being filled. There were thousands of people waiting in line. He had to take people and push them into a seat. Of course, they were quite happy about that. It was a thankless job. PLUS, the song, "It's a small world.", is only a few seconds long. He heard it about 150 times an hour-for 10 hours a day (he got overtime), for 2 years. Years after, he'd walk into a local bar, and we'd start to sing that song. He'd get so angry, he wanted to punch people, but since we were friends;  he couldn't, which got him angrier.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 19, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *I went to one in New York City when I was young.  I do not remember the year, but had to be the 60's.  I do remember that at that fair they introduced the Small World attraction that is now at Disney.*



Same here, we kids only went once and I really don't remember much about the experience, I was around five or six y/o.  Coney Island was our go to amusement place most of the time.  My parents probably didn't want to risk loosing me again since I went missing more than once at Coney Island, they never would find me at the Worlds Fair.  It wasn't really open that long in NY anyway.


----------

